# Ich weiß die Antwort auch nicht mehr



## DanielaKlein

Hola,

¿Cómo se dice?: Ich weiß die Antwort auch nicht mehr.


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## Alemanita

Willst du damit sagen, dass du die Antwort vergessen hast? Die Antwort auf eine Wissensfrage oder was jemand geantwortet hat, als er was gefragt wurde? Wer erinnert sich in deinem Szenario ebenfalls nicht? Wie du siehst, ist deine Frage für mich sehr rätselhaft, da sie viele Auslegungen zulässt. Wie wär's mit Kontext???


----------



## DanielaKlein

Ehrlich gesagt, gibt es dazu keinen bestimmten Kontext. Mir ist diese Frage ohne bestimmten Kontext in den Sinn gekommen.


----------



## luchoMens

DanielaKlein said:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿Cómo se dice?: Ich weiß die Antwort auch nicht mehr.
> 
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Daniela


----------



## luchoMens

"(Yo) Tampoco sé la respuesta"
Ich glaube dass ihr, auf deutsch, habt kein wort als "tampoco". Es gilt als "auch nicht"
Lucho


----------



## Peterdg

luchoMens said:


> "(Yo) Tampoco sé la respuesta"


El problema con tu traducción es que no representa el "nicht mehr", en español el "ya no".

Creo que la duda surge del hecho de que es difícil combinar "ya no" y "tampoco" en una misma frase. Por lo menos, yo no he encontrado ninguna manera para que suene más o menos natural en español.


----------



## luchoMens

Si, yo también pensé lo mismo. Pero nosotros en español no tenemos esa estructura gramatical, "auch nicht mehr", por eso me pareció  que lo más se acerca al sentido de la oración es lo que traduje, donde domina el "auch nicht" (tampoco) sobre el "nicht mehr" (no más, lo que no tiene sentido) 
Gracias
Lucho


----------



## kunvla

Ich weiß die Antwort auch nicht mehr.
_A mí también se me olvidó la respuesta_.

Saludos,


----------



## DanielaKlein

AHH la solución del misterio, gracias,


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## DanielaKlein

¿Entonces no hay una estructura fija sino hay qué encontrar cada vez otra forma de expresar "auch nicht mehr"? p.e. Cómo se dice: Ich habe das Buch auch nicht mehr?


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## kunvla

Das _auch nicht mehr_ kann je nach Kontext auch durch folgende Kombinationen wiedergegeben werden:

_ya tampoco ...
tampoco ... ya 
tampoco ya (no) ...
no ... ya tampoco
ya no ... tampoco_.

Saludos,


----------



## luchoMens

"Yo ya tampoco tengo el libro"

Esta frase implica una reafirmacion a un comentario previo realizado por otra persona, ejemplo:
Persona A: "Lamentablemente, ya no tengo el libro que compramos juntos".
Persona B: "¡Aaah, que coincidencia! Yo *ya tampoco* tengo aquel libro.
Lucho


----------



## kunvla

O también: _Perdí los apuntes y ya tampoco tengo el libro del que los saqué_.

Saludos,


----------



## Geviert

_Ich weiß etwas nicht mehr_ significa *no recordar*, *olvidar, no tener en mente *(wenn man so will). "No saber" es literal. En tal sentido, sin contexto, podría entenderse:  tampoco recuerdo (más) la respuesta.


----------

